# Camo Vinyl



## jaclinto (May 30, 2007)

Does anyone have expereince with this stuff? www.camo4u.com


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Have seen a couple of trucks outfitted w/ the camo that is similar in the pics @ BPS and one in NC...


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

Camo clad is great stuff I did a gun, shotshell case, and video camera won't fade but finish can be scratched all in all it's good stuff IMHO


----------



## jaclinto (May 30, 2007)

cool - thanks


----------

